# soap labels



## deg195

Hi all, 
I am looking to make a logo and then a place to create labels for soap.  I would 
like to be able to have someone create this on the computer and then I could 
change the name (of the soap) on the label and the ingredients.  I have looked on etsy but I am not sure if this is what I am looking for as I want to be able to change things and then print them out.  Any ideas?
Thanks, Barb


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

*Avery DesignPro*

Are you familiar with Avery DesignPro? That's what I use, and it's pretty self explanatory, in my opinion. You can download it free here:
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Templates-&-Software/Avery-DesignPro-for-PC.htm

I use a full sheet template in landscape orientation and make 4 cigar bands per sheet. There's a multitude of other options though. You can import an image/logo of your choosing and then add text. Even if you have an outside source design your logo, as long as you have it in jpg or bmp format (there's others that are compatible, I just don't remember now) you can import it as an image for your logo.


----------



## danahuff

Or if you have a Mac or other computer, you can buy Avery labels and create and edit them online at their website.


----------



## Jamison

These guys are a competitor to Avery. I've used their products before. Pretty easy to use their stuff.

http://www.onlinelabels.com/soap-labels.htm?search=soap&st=s


----------



## lsg

I have used Printmaster for years. You can move things around easily which you can't do as easily with Word. You can also edit, change background color, shape etc.


----------



## deg195

Thanks I will give them a try..


----------



## Ruthie

I also use Printmaster.  It is inexpensive and easy to use.  Lots of photos and easy to import more if you want.


----------



## WallFlower

I'm a student in my 2nd year of graphic design (although I have been doing it for a few years previously but officially a student now). I could make you a logo and label if you would like. Free of charge  I am on winter break and have been wanting something to do.


----------



## Gryfonmoon

I made my logo (well, still working on it anyway) in Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop for the labels.


----------



## hellogorgeous

If you're serious about branding your soap and making it more of a business than a hobby, I'd suggest getting a real graphic designer. I do graphic design full time and I've seen soooo many homemade logos etc that look dreadful, but put on great products. Invest the money and get it done right the first time. It will make your products look more professional, and in turn you'll see more customers.


----------



## Lindy

hellogorgeous said:


> If you're serious about branding your soap and making it more of a business than a hobby, I'd suggest getting a real graphic designer. I do graphic design full time and I've seen soooo many homemade logos etc that look dreadful, but put on great products. Invest the money and get it done right the first time. It will make your products look more professional, and in turn you'll see more customers.



I do agree with this - even though I am/was a graphic designer my specialty was architectural signs so I chose to hire a designer who specialized in logo design.  I used http://thelogocompany.net/ and I was really happy with their work.

Take the time to look around and see the portfolios of different designers until you find one you like.  There is another one whose name is Bonnita (http://www.bmphotographyanddesign.co.uk/) and even though she is overseas she is worth looking at.  After all you are going to end up downloading the final design.  She is really well liked and respected.

So now you have 3 people/companies to look at and see whose designs attract you the most.


----------



## Jamison

I previously went to school for graphic design and thankful for my knowledge/ability when creating my own logos and labels.


----------



## Lindy

Good for you Jamison.  That can save you money.  I design all my own labels which helps me out quite a bit too.


----------



## soap12

hellogorgeous said:


> If you're serious about branding your soap and making it more of a business than a hobby, I'd suggest getting a real graphic designer. I do graphic design full time and I've seen soooo many homemade logos etc that look dreadful, but put on great products. Invest the money and get it done right the first time. It will make your products look more professional, and in turn you'll see more customers.



Awesome soaps and labels! Great products.


----------



## RocknRoll

I'm looking into purchasing clear sticker type lables that i found at onlinelables.com. Its an investment of $59 so i guess my question is... has anyone used these before? I'm woried about them not sticking although I have seen them on soap before (i'll include a pic as an example). I usually just use a cigar band but I hate to hide all my creativity and liked that I could have a label and my "art" visible too! thanks =)


----------



## melstan775

Rock&Royalty said:


> I'm looking into purchasing clear sticker type lables that i found at onlinelables.com. Its an investment of $59 so i guess my question is... has anyone used these before? I'm woried about them not sticking although I have seen them on soap before (i'll include a pic as an example). I usually just use a cigar band but I hate to hide all my creativity and liked that I could have a label and my "art" visible too! thanks =)



I've looked all over the internet and can't find a dang clear label except that one.  If you're considering it, buy one sheet and test it. That's what I am going to do I think, when it's time.


----------



## Lindy

I got some test sheets from them and I quite like them.  The other option is Uline.com they have some wonderful crystal clear laser labels that are fabulous.


----------



## RocknRoll

Thanks guys! Appreciate your imput, i didnt realize I could request a test sheet. Thats great because I was really considering buying a laser printer because I wasnt sure if my inkjet would print sharp enough and their lables arent intermixable. Problem solved. I've been designing my lables, cant wait to get my test sheet so I can show them to you! Yay!


----------



## Marilyna

Try Labelsbythesheet.com.  There you can buy as many sheets as you want.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

I've always worried that these type of labels wouldn't "stick" to the soap and would slide off...is that not a problem? I love the look of them, but...


----------



## Marilyna

I've used the white ones extensively and they stick nicely and peel off nicely, but haven't used the clear ones.


----------



## RocknRoll

My thoughts exactly, Im worried about them not sticking and staying "stuck" until they are meant to be peeled off. I think Im still gonna give it a try, although I love cigar bands...this time around 
I just cant bring myself to hide all the pretty soap! I'll let you know how they work out. And thanks for the other links, I love having options :-D


----------



## Lindy

Shawnee I expect that the soap is shrink wrapped.  I've seen that done and it is wonderful.  I prefer to use card stock for the soap label and then a sticky on the bottom edge of the soap.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes

Lindy said:


> Shawnee I expect that the soap is shrink wrapped.  I've seen that done and it is wonderful.  I prefer to use card stock for the soap label and then a sticky on the bottom edge of the soap.


I thought shrink wrap may work...but wouldn't it need to be perforated so the soap can breathe? Or just shrink wrap bands, maybe?
I've seen some sellers just stick the label directly on the soap. I just can't see that staying put...though I love the idea of minimal packaging! I've stuck with recycled kraft cardstock for my cigar bands and I like the look, but it also covers up most of the pretty soap...


----------



## sapone

Jamison said:


> These guys are a competitor to Avery. I've used their products before. Pretty easy to use their stuff.
> 
> http://www.onlinelabels.com/soap-labels.htm?search=soap&st=s



I use Online Labels all of the time, they are great.


----------



## dudeitsashley

Has anyone used the Maestro Label Designer that is available on onlinelabels.com?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I thought shrink wrap may work...but wouldn't it need to be perforated so the soap can breathe? Or just shrink wrap bands, maybe?
> I've seen some sellers just stick the label directly on the soap. I just can't see that staying put...though I love the idea of minimal packaging! I've stuck with recycled kraft cardstock for my cigar bands and I like the look, but it also covers up most of the pretty soap...



I saw some shrink wrap company that sells perforated wrap especially for soap. Now I need to find the link.......

EDIT:Found it!
http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=na....nationalshrinkwrap.com/page/page/4626243.htm


----------



## The Park Bench

I used fiverr.com to have my logo designed ($5.00 + another $5.00 to have it in a variety of formats).


----------



## 100%Natural

I ordered some sample sheets from onlinelabels.com and can't get them to stick for more than a day.  So disappointed because their design program is exceptionally easy to use.


----------



## sapone

hellogorgeous said:


> If you're serious about branding your soap and making it more of a business than a hobby, I'd suggest getting a real graphic designer. I do graphic design full time and I've seen soooo many homemade logos etc that look dreadful, but put on great products. Invest the money and get it done right the first time. It will make your products look more professional, and in turn you'll see more customers.



The "l" at the end of your url. prevents access to your site....


----------



## Lindy

For really good labels (they'll send you a free sheet for a sample) go to uline.com or .ca if you're in Canada.  That is where I get mine and they are fantastic!

I use the perforated shrink from National Shrinkwrap (the link given above) and I love it!


----------



## Lindy

Here is the legislation:


> *6. Name and Address of Manufacturer*
> 
> Sometimes it is necessary for the public, associations, medical  practitioners, government agencies, or other interest groups to know the  identity of the party that is responsible for a product (e.g., in order  to communicate with the responsible party). This party is often known  as the *manufacturer or dealer*.
> It is important that the name and address on the label appearing in  section 2(a) of the Cosmetic Notification Form for the product that is  submitted to the Cosmetics Program correspond to the name and address on  the label.



So if you are using your home address with Health Canada to register your formulations then you will need to use that on your label.  If you want to use a PO Box on your label then you will need to use it with Health Canada.....  of course I still need to confirm this with Health Canada....


----------

